# Share your horses injuries or scars!



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey guys. I thought it would be interesting to start a thread (hopefully it hasn't been done before, sorry if it has) where people can post pics of your horses injuries/cuts/scars, etc. or just tell the story of how it happened.

This stuff really interests me & really shows your horse's character! Thanks for posting 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

I got one for ya!!










This is what happens when you fall off a horse at full gallop and roll under them. The scar is still here four years later, abet more faded :lol: I remember lifting up the back of my shirt and asking my friends "How bad was it?" I almost didn't believe them when they answered "Well... it's a hoof print."


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

The only one I have with a very visible scar is Pokey...and it fits his character perfectly.

He got run through a barbed wire fence as a weanling (before we got him) and ended up with a big, nasty scar across his shoulder and some muscle deformities. He's still sound and functional though, just has some "character" LOL.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Does Pokey use those scars to tell stories and get the fillies interest? :lol: Those are some interesting ones though, they could almost look like a weird shape in his natural coat pattern.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, I'm sure he would, but the only girl we have is Bessie, and she doesn't show much interest in a "dinky little horse like him" :wink::lol:.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Ohh Gracie has a nice one! Lol no idea how it happened. She has a big lump under it. It doesn't affect her movement....


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thelma had sarcoids before I owned her. One on her right hip and one on the left side of her neck, as well as a scar right above her hoof that also has some strange hoof growth below it and the whole length of her withers is white from an ill fitting saddle. 
Mana has one scar on his right rear leg from an injury as a foal (caused by jumping a fence with Momma).

You can see Thelma's scar on the left side of her neck in the full body shot. The hair grows back on her neck, but it is shorter, a different color, and sparse.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh well aren't I a dork. All well, no secret sometimes I forget to re-read to make sure I got the topic down pat. I thought it was _YOUR scars or your horses_ :rofl:

Ah, well think of it as a two-fer. 

Here, this is Indie's scar.










She got that from an ingrown halter when she was a baby, about a year before I got her. You can't see it when she has her hackamore or halter on, but I think it's actually kind of cute (I wouldn't intentionally wish that on any horse of course, but at the same time I can't help but love the little things like that about her :lol.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, I had forgotten about Denny's scar. When he was young and green, he was fairly terrified of people. Anyway, one day I was leading him out of a pen that was muddy. I turned to cue him through the gate and as he started through, I slipped and nearly fell down. That scared him and he jumped sideways away from me and forward. Well, he hung his right hip on the fence and opened up a nice sized gash over his right hip bone. It's hard to see the scar now unless you really know where to look but... You can see a part of it straight up and just a hint to the right of his flank.









Then there is Dobe's that nearly invisible LOL. When we first brought him home, he was truly wild. After a bit of work on getting him giving to the halter, we tied him overnight. The next day upon going to the barn, we found him upside down with the rope wrapped around his left hind leg. Had to cut him loose and to this day, I have no idea how he pulled that much slack out of a bowline knot:?. Anyway, it rope burned around his left gaskin. When the hair grew back in, it grew in white like a freeze-brand. I guess that once was plenty for him to learn about tying proper because ever since then, he will stand perfectly regardless of what's going on around him.

It's just above his hock, angled like this "/".


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

OOO!!! I have SOOO many pictures of Sassy's injuries...It will take me a bit till I can retrieve them.

So for now....here is a picture of what Dusty did to my head. WOOT!!!
I still had a black eye in the second picture. I did a pretty good job of covering it up with makeup!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Jynxy's fun injury that put her out of commission for 4 months last year! It's almost fully healed now, just a small scab still clinging to the front of her leg and the joint is still enlarged, it should go down by summer.


















When I first found her (June 2011)









Few days in


















September 2011









January 2012, you can see just a slight ruffle in the hair on her far hind leg. All sound and back to work since October 2011 though!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

MangoRoX87 said:


> OOO!!! I have SOOO many pictures of Sassy's injuries...It will take me a bit till I can retrieve them.
> 
> So for now....here is a picture of what Dusty did to my head. WOOT!!!
> I still had a black eye in the second picture. I did a pretty good job of covering it up with makeup!


Holy Crap OUCH!!! thats all I can say... glad you were ok


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

if i can figure out how to pull gingers injury pics out of the pics on her profile and put them here I will.. Im tired.. and dont feel 100% today.. but Im not sure I know how to anyways..:lol:


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Stilts needs a crash helmet and bubblewrap....

The scars on his legs are from being ran through 2 barbed wire fences and a barbed wire gate. I found him the next morning on three legs and pretty much a three legged horse for 6 months. But after 2 surgeries and a lot of doctoring, I should of bought stock in 3M vetrap...nursed him back. On the left leg above his knee was cut almost to the bone. When it healed, he could barely bend it. I had to stretch that muscle everyday, then come winter I would ride him in the snow so he had to really pick it up and use it. He is pretty good on it now, every once in a while he stumbles. Far cry from thinking we would have to put him down. However I have never been able to hobble him, he can run better on three legs faster than some horses on four!:lol:

The dented in forehead came last spring, have no idea what happened. Took him to the vet and he was mystified as well...doesn't seem to bother him though.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Mango that is the biggest & baddest shiner I have seen! Reminds me of the scene in Rocky where the coach cuts Rocky's eyelids with a razor to release blood so he can see again. 

My horse has a wicked scar on the middle of his forehead. His mom accidently smashed him into a face trying to bite another mare in the next paddock when he was 1 day old. Tore open his shoulder too, but that could be stitched so he really doesn't have a scar there. His head couldn't be sewn, it tore off the hide. Fortunely he has & grows a long forelock so it hides it. When I band and braid it for shows, it's noticable, oh well.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Jess (click to see more piccys ) is owned by my friend who owns a Welsh stud. Jess got caught in a barbed wire fence a couple yers back (dont get me started on those dang fences lol :evil She was on stall rest for a while and became farily mellow. She is now unrideable as she cut through her tendons and cannot support a rider. . She is an AMAZING girl and i would LOVE to call her my own - but sadly she isnt.. however i hope i can lease her evetually when i ave my own place :lol: 
First two pics of her legs today -no bad now they are healed :shock:- and the last pic is bc she is my amazing girly


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

My riding buddy has a gelding whos face is all scarred up. He was mauled by a stud when he was just a little colt. You can see all the lines. Poor Sancho!


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

Another "barbed wire fence" casualty... Misty was being looked after by non-horse people while her previous owners were on holiday. They didn't realise horses shouldn't stand in once spot for three days straight without moving... By the time they realised she was caught in the fence she had maggots in the wound :evil: By some miracle it wasn't deep, just infected and extensive, and after it healed she luckily never showed any lameness, she was totally sound!


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

*horse injury picture*

This is my rescued percheron's hoof after her first trim in 3 years. She has a rolled in crack all the way up to the coronary band that abscessed for two months. She was almost put down since she would barely walk. She has completely recovered and in one or two more trims the crack will be completely gone.







Lisa pictures by Ashersz08 - Photobucket


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, yikes. That's just downright ugly, poor girl.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

I have posted these before but here ya go again


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

*horse injury picture*



Oldhorselady said:


> This is my rescued percheron's hoof after her first trim in 3 years. She has a rolled in crack all the way up to the coronary band that abscessed for two months. She was almost put down since she would barely walk. She has completely recovered and in one or two more trims the crack will be completely gone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, I think I finally got the picture uploading thing.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

Not as bad as some of the others, but here is Bailey's.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Gidget did this in her stall.We aren't sure what she did it on but guessing the feeder.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Comanche's cut:









And his scar (this took about 4 months to heal)









here is the original thread with the weekly progress
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/comanches-wound-graphic-pics-beware-71174/


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

...he ran through 3 electric fences, tried to jump a barbed wire and got caught up in it and ripped himself free and galloped around the paddock with a herd


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Tayz said:


> ...he ran through 3 electric fences, tried to jump a barbed wire and got caught up in it and ripped himself free and galloped around the paddock with a herd


Oh my...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

*Bear's lovely injury*

This was on his back left leg. He was out in the yard and I'm assuming he slipped. There was a pipe that was sticking out of the ground (that we obviously didn't know about) and he magically landed right on it. ): He was a total saint for me washing it though, love that big boy!!










[/img]http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc3/28731_1445495978152_1255720294_1255030_6515973_n.jpg[/img]









After hosing it off, before I put anything on it.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Subbing. I have a few battle wounds I can take pictures of tomorrow... Tuffy has a pretty good one right now. And my new horse Mercedes has a little bit of scaring after an incident last summer with a dog and some sheet metal. From what I understand it was pretty brutal, she spent a week at New England Equine and the ligament that was damaged is permanently useless. But she's made a almost full recovery, she just can't be used for jumping. I will take some pictures tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh jeez you guys... you're making me cringe like crazy looking at these.


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

We were hauling Ginger from my pasture to my mom's for a weekend trail ride (I live 2 hours from my mom). My brother and his girlfriend were hauling her in the girlfriend's trailer. I had to finish work before heading over, so they went ahead. Some how along the way she "reared up and cut her face on part of the trailer" (that's what I was told on the phone). I was told that it was just a scratch, and that it wasn't a big deal. I said "Well, I guess just rinse it off and throw some wonder dust on it till I get there."

Here's what I arrive to (all though this picture is from the next day at the vet's office)









This picture does not do the injury justice. It was about an inch wide with the skin sagging. There was blood all over her halter and splattered in the trailer. Brother's idiot girlfriend kept saying "well, there's nothing a vet can do about it." Like hell. I took her to the vet the next morning and they were able to stitch it up-- it was a totally different injury after the stitches, though I can't get the picture off my phone since the battery died sending this one :lol:

Anyway, that was in August, and now it looks like nothing ever happened. There are some white hairs, but no scar or anything. It's amazing.


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey this is a good thread for my gumby horse!
He's covered in little scars from being the herds little b1tch. Thankfully he's alone now so I only have to worry about him killing himself.... He managed to cut himself under his elbow a few weeks ago, still have no idea how...
The first one is a scar, you can't see it very well from the bad photo I zoomed up. But that was his first war wound from when he was a foal. He was sold to someone from the breeder in to another state and the home wasn't as good as it seemed apparently. He rolled on to a beer bottle in his paddock and ended up being stitched up.
The others are his best since I got him. It happened in 2010 when he decided to redecorate a friends float. To this day, we have no idea what set it off, but he went ballistic as soon as we got out of the drive way on our way home from a show so we pulled over and he'd turned himself around after ripping out the chest bar and centre divider to kick out the front window. The oldie that was in with him was cowered against the wall shaking, thank god not harmed though.
He was barely even lame from his injuries, but I kept him out of work for a good 3 months. I like the last one, it's in the shape of a deformed ginger bread man


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

These are of a friend's horse. She was moved to a new paddock with horses she'd been with for years and then all of a sudden one of them decided he didn't like her anymore and ran her through a fence. She's such a darling though, she trotted around the block back to my friend's house. She just stood there while she was stitched up as well, no sedation or anything, just a bucket of oats.


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

This one is from last summer, its not as bad as some you guys posted but i found it gross!!








Then this is it looking much better








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xiamsvetlanax (Aug 8, 2011)

After looking at all these, I can't eat dinner.. :rofl:


----------



## HarleyD (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh my goodness. All of those poor horses. I would much rather look at peoples injuries from HORSES than Horses injuries from PEOPLE. I know that accidents happen and we all try as hard as we can to keep our babies safe. But it sucks that some people dont and these wonderful animals have to carry around the mark of thier stupidity for the rest of their lives. But I am still really glad that everyone on here did everything they could to doctor their injuries and all of them look GREAT now.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

found the video of my mares injury you can get more of a feel of how deep it was.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Tayz said:


> ...he ran through 3 electric fences, tried to jump a barbed wire and got caught up in it and ripped himself free and galloped around the paddock with a herd


Ouch. Lucky to be alive after getting caught up in (rusty) barbed wire. My sisters horses died after incurring injuries from being caught in barbed wire. I will never again allow my horses to be anywhere near that horrible "fencing".


----------



## LuckyRVT (Nov 4, 2011)

MangoRoX87 said:


> OOO!!! I have SOOO many pictures of Sassy's injuries...It will take me a bit till I can retrieve them.
> 
> So for now....here is a picture of what Dusty did to my head. WOOT!!!
> I still had a black eye in the second picture. I did a pretty good job of covering it up with makeup!


OUCH!! HOw did that black eye happen???


----------



## LuckyRVT (Nov 4, 2011)

Im putting my New horse in a padded stall. I would/will loose it if she gets injured, poor baby. These are some pretty nasty wounds!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Nothing terrible but a few injuries.

A slice to his left rear fetlock via barbed wire. A puncture from something on his left elbow.. it was so deep.. over 2 inches  I could fit my pinky in there.

And then a few old injuries that look like he flipped over backwards and hurt his spine.. lots of spur scars, a few nasty bites, he has a big bump on his head probably from an old injury (he was SO headshy when I met him) and lots of scratches on the insides of his legs.

Don't have any pictures except the puncture (after it was stitched up.)


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

LuckyRVT said:


> Im putting my New horse in a padded stall. I would/will loose it if she gets injured, poor baby. These are some pretty nasty wounds!



LOL we always say we are going to wrap Comanche in bubble wrap. :lol:


----------

